# Weeks turf auction - April 2021



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

There's another Weeks auction coming up in mid-April. Right now there's only one greens mower listed, but it looks like they're going to be adding more. Anyone bidding? Do you think prices will be higher compared to the February turf auction?

https://www.weeksfarmmachinery.com/#auctions-start


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

I think I might. Not sure how to do it. I really want to up grade from my trucut. I just had it serviced so I'll be manuel mowing until I fine something. I'm still not sure how the shipping works. If you get high bid ,do you just tell them where to ship it? Of course after after paying all the fees and shipping.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

They are only expecting a 100 items which is significantly less than usual. Active mowing season = more buyers + less inventory = higher prices.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

They will be some of the highest of the year, historically I think. This isn't the time be be buying a mower, IMO.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I might look for a salvage greensmaster just for a set of transport wheels.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Jeff20 said:


> I think I might. Not sure how to do it. I really want to up grade from my trucut. I just had it serviced so I'll be manuel mowing until I fine something. I'm still not sure how the shipping works. If you get high bid ,do you just tell them where to ship it? Of course after after paying all the fees and shipping.


They won't have anything to do with shipping, that's all on you. You'll have to arrange pick up and shipping thru a third party. I think people typically use the "u-ship" type sites that connect transporters to those in need.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

bp2878 said:


> They won't have anything to do with shipping, that's all on you. You'll have to arrange pick up and shipping thru a third party. I think people typically use the "u-ship" type sites that connect transporters to those in need.


Weeks will arrange shipping for you. However, it's typically more expensive than arranging it yourself through uship.com.

Weeks also charges a palleting fee regardless of who ships it.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Anyone know what the riding terms typically go for? Or the greens mowers for that matter?


----------



## Murk09 (Aug 27, 2019)

daganh62 said:


> Anyone know what the riding terms typically go for? Or the greens mowers for that matter?


All of the JD 220 E went for around 400 in the February auction. Not really sure about any of the others.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I ran across https://www.needturfequipment.com/ this week. They are the greens side of TractorHouse.com. Not sure if NTE compares to Weeks. It might Laos depend on location & shipping charges.

In all reality for me, my 20 y/o craftsman 42" works for now. But I'm eyeing a fairway mower in the distant future.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

thebmrust said:


> I ran across https://www.needturfequipment.com/ this week. They are the greens side of TractorHouse.com. Not sure if NTE compares to Weeks. It might Laos depend on location & shipping charges.
> 
> In all reality for me, my 20 y/o craftsman 42" works for now. But I'm eyeing a fairway mower in the distant future.


Mowing your home lawn with a fairway unit is akin to commuting in an airliner. Cool, for sure, but very high maintenance (read: $$$$$) machines. Depending on your turf goals, a trim and surrounds reel mower may be a much easier machine to keep. Deere 2653A/B, Toro 3100D, etc. There's a lot to be said for those big beefy 7"x30" cutting units vs the typical 5"x22" reel units on a fairway mower. Even a fairway unit with 7" reels, you're going to have lighter frames, smaller rollers, and 5 units to maintain vs 3.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

daganh62 said:


> Anyone know what the riding terms typically go for? Or the greens mowers for that matter?


Here are the auction prices for the last auction.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=358845#p358845


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> thebmrust said:
> 
> 
> > I ran across https://www.needturfequipment.com/ this week. They are the greens side of TractorHouse.com. Not sure if NTE compares to Weeks. It might Laos depend on location & shipping charges.
> ...


Well, my home lawn is 1.3 acres. It takes me about 4 hours to mow it. If I can reduce that by 50-75% over 7-9 months that's money well spent.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

thebmrust said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > thebmrust said:
> ...


The machines I mentioned are usually going to be an 84" cut. You might run across one with 26" cutting units which would be a 74" total cut width. Which is going to be a big upgrade from your 42" Craftsman. Why does it take 4 hours to cover 1.3 acres on a 42" Craftsman? My first house was 1 acre and that took 45 mins with a 42" lawn tractor.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

The craftsman is OLD and even with new blades doesn't cut like a zero turn. It's also not a perfect square.


----------



## Hawkeye_311 (Mar 8, 2021)

MTI Distributing is another Toro only option for good used reel mowers and parts. I believe they have a Minneapolis, Des Moines and St. Louis locations. 
http://www.mtidistributing.com/mtipreowned/product-category/greens-tees/


----------



## RubyFired22 (Jun 11, 2020)

How much have ya'll paid using uship to ship something like a green mower? Just looking for examples. I know it varies.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

RubyFired22 said:


> How much have ya'll paid using uship to ship something like a green mower? Just looking for examples. I know it varies.


Ive used central transport to ship to 62221 and its been between $250-$300. Might be cheaper if you are able to pick up from their local facility and dont need the liftgate residential service


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I would not have thought the prebidding on those JDs to go that high already. What an insane market these days.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> I would not have thought the prebidding on those JDs to go that high already. What an insane market these days.


When does the auction end


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I find some of the items in this auction to be pretty interesting. I would be all over the Ryan Ren-o-thin if I was local. Some of those JD mowers look pretty clean for their age.

Regarding high prices, JD 260SL's with groomers have gone as high as $800 in past auctions. We will see where these end??? :?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > I would not have thought the prebidding on those JDs to go that high already. What an insane market these days.
> ...


4 days. Went live yesterday evening.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

thebmrust said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > thebmrust said:
> ...


A good zero turn will do that. You also won't have to worry about sticks, rocks, dog toys sprinkler heads and reel maintenance. If it's time you are worried about get a zero turn. If you want quality then get a triplex.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sbcgenii said:


> A good zero turn will do that. You also won't have to worry about sticks, rocks, dog toys sprinkler heads and reel maintenance. If it's time you are worried about get a zero turn. If you want quality then get a triplex.


+1

I'm mowing 3.75 acres with a commercial zero turn at our new place. I can knock it out in under an hour and half - probably closer to an hour if I didn't take a beer break.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> > A good zero turn will do that. You also won't have to worry about sticks, rocks, dog toys sprinkler heads and reel maintenance. If it's time you are worried about get a zero turn. If you want quality then get a triplex.
> ...


They have cup holders for a reason you know. Another option would be a camelback.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Sbcgenii said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Sbcgenii said:
> ...


Fill the camelback from the tap at the house, just make sure the lawn is level down you aren't bumping around much. 😂


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm thinking about a new used greens mower. My two biggest gripes about the GM1600 were size/weight causing it to be unwieldy for my small yard, and the way the clutch engaged full force basically made it do a wheelie and take off full speed when I put it in drive.

How are the JD units in those regards, and what do we think those units will go for?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm thinking about a new used greens mower. My two biggest gripes about the GM1600 were size/weight causing it to be unwieldy for my small yard, and the way the clutch engaged full force basically made it do a wheelie and take off full speed when I put it in drive.
> 
> How are the JD units in those regards, and what do we think those units will go for?


The JD units are going to be more similar to the Toro's than not. On the wheelie, sounds like you were operating it with the throttle at a higher speed than what you were comfortable with. You can mow at just above idle with a greens mower.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

So odd some of the larger reels are staying kind of reasonable. Too bad I don't need one, but sure do want to tinker!

Probably more geared towards the landscape outfits and the ZTs this auction.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about a new used greens mower. My two biggest gripes about the GM1600 were size/weight causing it to be unwieldy for my small yard, and the way the clutch engaged full force basically made it do a wheelie and take off full speed when I put it in drive.
> ...


Yeah I eventually learned that trick. But there was no "slip" in the engagement.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

What do one of the JD 180e's usually go for at auction?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm thinking about a new used greens mower. My two biggest gripes about the GM1600 were size/weight causing it to be unwieldy for my small yard, and the way the clutch engaged full force basically made it do a wheelie and take off full speed when I put it in drive.
> 
> How are the JD units in those regards, and what do we think those units will go for?


@SCGrassMan 
I have GM1000 and would love the bigger 1600. Would you be willing to trade mowers and maybe some cash?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Theycallmemrr said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about a new used greens mower. My two biggest gripes about the GM1600 were size/weight causing it to be unwieldy for my small yard, and the way the clutch engaged full force basically made it do a wheelie and take off full speed when I put it in drive.
> ...


I sold the GM1600 a year or two ago, sorry!


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm thinking about a new used greens mower. My two biggest gripes about the GM1600 were size/weight causing it to be unwieldy for my small yard, and the way the clutch engaged full force basically made it do a wheelie and take off full speed when I put it in drive.
> 
> How are the JD units in those regards, and what do we think those units will go for?


As Ware said, the JD greens mowers are going to be pretty much the same. I have the JD 26" version and it is heavy. I assume the 18" and 22" would be slightly lighter, but still heavy.

My JD doesn't do wheelies when I engage it, but I don't slam the clutch lever down, either. I gently engage it. Can you gently engage the Toro as well? I've never operated one.

I'm watching this Auction. Pretty good prices on some of the JD mowers, and I could see myself buying one for parts. I'm going to check out the online parts catalogue to make sure the GTC gears are the same between the 180, 220, and 260SLs.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Can you still get parts for older Cushman tow behind aerators and top-dressers? I would like to spread over 100 tons of sand over the next three years, and I need some equipment to do it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So there are 3 JD 180es for sale... I'd REALLY like to avoid bidding against other forum members here if possible... If anybody wants to chime in and tell me what lot they're going for, etc - I'd love to try and get one.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> So there are 3 JD 180es for sale... I'd REALLY like to avoid bidding against other forum members here if possible... If anybody wants to chime in and tell me what lot they're going for, etc - I'd love to try and get one.


I had a similar thought. Curious if it would cut my hell strip, I'd mainly drive down to get one or two to mess with and sell to neighbors though so I might sit tight.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > So there are 3 JD 180es for sale... I'd REALLY like to avoid bidding against other forum members here if possible... If anybody wants to chime in and tell me what lot they're going for, etc - I'd love to try and get one.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> So there are 3 JD 180es for sale... I'd REALLY like to avoid bidding against other forum members here if possible... If anybody wants to chime in and tell me what lot they're going for, etc - I'd love to try and get one.


I'm really only interested in those 180SL for GTC parts, and I think they'll go well above their parted out scrap value, so I think that leaves me out for this auction. I really need the actuator lever for a GTC, and I'm just trying to avoid paying $90 for it at the dealer. But, I don't really have the room to store another mower right now anyway.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

This morning is going to be entertaining!!! Wish I had some popcorn! :lol:

Item #3044
2011 Toro Flex 21
2,916 hours 
Grass Basket
No transport wheels or groomer

Bid currently $750! :shock:


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

TulsaFan said:


> This morning is going to be entertaining!!! Wish I had some popcorn! :lol:
> 
> Item #3044
> 2011 Toro Flex 21
> ...


Yeah, this will be interesting. Gone are the days of the $150 Greens mower at auction. I blame the TLF. (TLF is the reason I watch these auctions now, so I think Weeks should give @Ware an affiliate link.)


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

It becomes hard to go back in history to find the final price on these auctions after they're close. Should we grab screenshots and post them here for future research?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I doubt there will be another auction with prices so high. These are stimulus funds that are being burned!


----------



## trackrat_c6 (May 20, 2020)

Was hoping to pick up one of the 180SL mowers for a reasonable price to play around with....nope.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

trackrat_c6 said:


> Was hoping to pick up one of the 180SL mowers for a reasonable price to play around with....nope.


#3021 & #3021 are super clean. My cutoff for them was $400.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> This morning is going to be entertaining!!! Wish I had some popcorn! :lol:
> 
> Item #3044
> 2011 Toro Flex 21
> ...


That's a lot of hours for that price point


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> trackrat_c6 said:
> 
> 
> > Was hoping to pick up one of the 180SL mowers for a reasonable price to play around with....nope.
> ...


I literally checked on these auctions with minutes to spare, I thought it was ending this afternoon!
Got me a 180e for $900


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

The last two 180SLs went for like $850-900 too


----------



## mrbobbyray (Feb 7, 2021)

Deltahedge said:


> It becomes hard to go back in history to find the final price on these auctions after they're close. Should we grab screenshots and post them here for future research?


On the auctions that I actively bid on, I keep a record of all the final prices on the green mowers for historical purposes and also for future bidding reference points. Attached are the final prices from the last auction on 02.17.2021.

I will not be recording historical data today because I am not actively bidding today. The prices on the greens mowers are way to high for my liking. I really hope that the people who are bidding these high prices realize that more than likely they will still have to put some money into the unit to get it fully functional and top notch. Anyway good luck to all the bidders out there today.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I just lost out on the Ventrac. I'm looking at a couple different units in TX at the moment, and I didn't want to pay any higher for a unit with 1400 hours on it. Plus, I'd have to pay the buyers premium, sales tax, and freight.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

mrbobbyray said:


> I will not be recording historical data today because I am not actively bidding today. The prices on the greens mowers are way to high for my liking. I really hope that the people who are bidding these high prices realize that more than likely they will still have to put some money into the unit to get it fully functional and top notch. Anyway good luck to all the bidders out there today.


I won the #2290 lot in the February auction. After the Weeks' fees and taxes, I think my total was about $256, or about 20% more than bid (picked it up myself, or else shipping would have been more). I would feel very uncomfortable with the prices from the auction today based on risk level due to unknown condition of the units.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

UGH. I bid on the 180SL thinking it was the 180e I had been watching :-/


----------



## mrbobbyray (Feb 7, 2021)

Phids said:


> mrbobbyray said:
> 
> 
> > I will not be recording historical data today because I am not actively bidding today. The prices on the greens mowers are way to high for my liking. I really hope that the people who are bidding these high prices realize that more than likely they will still have to put some money into the unit to get it fully functional and top notch. Anyway good luck to all the bidders out there today.
> ...


I totally agree, I would feel uncomfortable as well. Looking back now, I hate I did not buy more at February's auction.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> UGH. I bid on the 180SL thinking it was the 180e I had been watching :-/


Yowza. You paid quite the premium!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > UGH. I bid on the 180SL thinking it was the 180e I had been watching :-/
> ...


I don't mind paying a premium, but I *DO* mind bidding on the wrong mower. Trying to see if they can do anything for me.


----------

